# Got my hair done!



## NicksWifey (Nov 12, 2008)

I was looooooooooooooong overdue for a haircut and a professional color, so I made an appointment a few weeks ago and got my hair done today. I got quite a bit of it cut off and a lot of layers and shorter pieces put in, especially throughout the ends and the crown and such. I even got it colored. I had last colored my hair back in August using L'Oreal Superior Preference in 5: Medium Brown. She used the leftover color as a base and put in a bunch of different brown shades. I know a couple of pictures, it looks like it's a dark red, but it's not, it's just the lighting and flash.
Thanks for looking and let me know what you think! Sorry, it was a little messy! It was raining when I finally got out of the salon so it got a little frizzy


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 12, 2008)

ahhh you look beautiful as always! the colour & cut really suit you!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 12, 2008)

Your hair looks gorgeous! And so healthy...the color is perfect.  I love the shape of the cut; it really flatters your face.  You make me want to cut my hair. Enough rambling--bottom line: you look hot!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

Ohhh love the hair! looks beautiful, where'd you get it done? I got mine layered not that long ago, but i have to redye my hair


----------



## nikki (Nov 12, 2008)

Love it!!!  Very cute and stylish!!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 12, 2008)

i love the hair color. im thinking of going dark brunette myself


----------



## vetters77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Super cute! Looks great on you!! And WOW look at that volume at the crown! I'm jealous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Britt that is so perfect it looks like a wig!  I love love it ! I love this new all natural you!! Prettttyyyyy


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 12, 2008)

You look smoking hot! Love the cut!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_Ohhh love the hair! looks beautiful, where'd you get it done? I got mine layered not that long ago, but i have to redye my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I go to Logan's Exclusive Salon. He only has 2 salons in this area, but I know it would be one helluva drive for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The same lady has done my hair since I was 4 years old, I only trust her with my locks!

Thanks everyone for the sweetness


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 12, 2008)

You hair looks gorgeous!
That color is PERFECT for you!


----------



## Korms (Nov 12, 2008)

Love the hair colour, it goes really, really nicely with the colour of the top you are wearing in the photo!


----------



## lilmags816 (Nov 12, 2008)

cute haircut! the color really compliments your skin tone...and your makeup looks beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps...i feel ya on the frizz-in-rain situation- what a pain!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Nov 12, 2008)

I love your hair!!  It's so chic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the shine & color!!  You look beautiful!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 13, 2008)

Cuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks Soooooooo Good!!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 13, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2008)

I love your new haircut and the colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I can go to the hairdresser next week.


----------



## User49 (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Jot (Nov 13, 2008)

it looks great and lovely colour


----------



## LRG (Nov 13, 2008)

love it! I'm thinking about going a very similar color to yours!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the cut... it really flatters you.  The colour is gorgeous.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 13, 2008)

I love it, you look gorgeous!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 13, 2008)

You look awesome! Love the cut and the color. It suits you perfectly.  Beautiful!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is so sexy/bombshell...LOVE it.....LOVE IT.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2008)

Brit you are a stunner! Gorgeous hair and make up


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 13, 2008)

The color is really beautiful!!


----------



## TDoll (Nov 13, 2008)

It looks SOOOO good! I love the color too!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 13, 2008)

Very pretty!  That is a fantastic cut and color on you!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the color of your hair!  Gorgeous Brittney!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 13, 2008)

I love it! You look fab!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 14, 2008)

so effing hot.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Nov 14, 2008)

Loves it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look gorgeous


----------



## MUALindsay (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG, I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my hair done on Wed, too! 
I went home and right to bed, so she didn't make it all preddy, so no pics!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the cut!!! It suits you soooooo well... The colour is the best mix of browns I've seen in a long time!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 22, 2008)

WTF????  How did I miss this?

You look wonderful - the cut, colour, all of it.  So pretty.

Hope you are doing well xoxo


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the cut!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 23, 2008)

I LOVE your new duuu!!!! Beautiful cut and color and your avatar picture is breath taking!!


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 26, 2008)

Your cut looks so cute one you.  I love the style and the color.


----------

